# Nooo my differential!



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

I blew my stock open differential yesterday. I guess this would be a good time to swap in a nissan vlsd. Which one do I use? I heard that I can use any 300zx one, but I need the j30 axles. And I need to use my old casing on the new vlsd or something. I hope you guys can break it down more and give me several options. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

JDM240Turbo said:


> I blew my stock open differential yesterday. I guess this would be a good time to swap in a nissan vlsd. Which one do I use? I heard that I can use any 300zx one, but I need the j30 axles. And I need to use my old casing on the new vlsd or something.


Refrain from using the old casing if at all possible; the differential specs require precise setup procedures otherwise the differential can end up being very noisy and/or wear out prematurely.

First thing, DO NOT get the twin turbo diff, it's got a different gear ratio in it and it will really slow your car down (3.86). The NON turbo has the same ratio as the 240 (4.06). The 300ZX uses the 2 bolt rear cover so if you own an S13 you'll need to switch it. The biggest problem with the 300ZX is that the output flanges are different. They look like a '5 star' flange where the 240SX uses 3 sets of 2.
listed here are some R200V VLSDs that will work:

Infiniti J30 95+ , No mods needed, but might need driveshaft that's used because of ABS sensor 
Infiniti J30 pre 95 , Needs new output flanges 
Infiniti M30 , No mods 
Infiniti Q45 , No mods


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

rogoman said:


> Infiniti J30 95+ , No mods needed, but might need driveshaft that's used because of ABS sensor


The 95+ J30 diffs bolt right in too. You can just swap the driveshaft collar and backplate, and it drops right in.
You could also get a Phantom Grip. Those last longer and handle power a lot better than the VLSD.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Refrain from using the old casing if at all possible; the differential specs require precise setup procedures otherwise the differential can end up being very noisy and/or wear out prematurely.
> 
> First thing, DO NOT get the twin turbo diff, it's got a different gear ratio in it and it will really slow your car down (3.86). The NON turbo has the same ratio as the 240 (4.06). The 300ZX uses the 2 bolt rear cover so if you own an S13 you'll need to switch it. The biggest problem with the 300ZX is that the output flanges are different. They look like a '5 star' flange where the 240SX uses 3 sets of 2.
> listed here are some R200V VLSDs that will work:
> ...


what about a silvia lsd?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

JDM240Turbo said:


> what about a silvia lsd?


Don't know much about them. If you see one, check the output flanges to see if they look like a '5 star' flange or like the 240SX, 3 sets of 2.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

All JDM VLSD has the 5 star flange on it, skyline, silvia, 180sx etc. Does anyone know where to get a new VLSD? I've check nissan motorsports and I found a VLSD but i don't know if thats just the gearing or if its the casing with the output shafts. Does anyone know where to pick up the output shafts since the ones from a non-vlsd don't work at all


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

little240boy said:


> All JDM VLSD has the 5 star flange on it, skyline, silvia, 180sx etc. Does anyone know where to get a new VLSD? I've check nissan motorsports and I found a VLSD but i don't know if thats just the gearing or if its the casing with the output shafts. Does anyone know where to pick up the output shafts since the ones from a non-vlsd don't work at all


If you don't take output shafts from a used car, you'll need to buy them from the dealer. The same is true of the VLSD. You can all the parts you need from a Nissan dealer, but prepare to pay 3-4 times what you should.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, this brings me to my question about lsds and vlsds, which one would you guys reccomend for street driving and occaisonal drifting, i know its been discussed, but a lot of it doesnt really mean anything to me, i need to know what will work, and what wont.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> well, this brings me to my question about lsds and vlsds, which one would you guys reccomend for street driving and occaisonal drifting, i know its been discussed, but a lot of it doesnt really mean anything to me, i need to know what will work, and what wont.


It all depends how much you want to pay. If the budget is tight, you might want to consider a VLSD, and I know you could probably get one cheap with your hookups. I paid $305 for mine. VLSD's aren't known for longevity under high horsepower setups, or even low power setups if you beat them hard enough. If you can find a VLSD for cheap, you might as well go with it... If you're ready to spend a lot, and you want a high-end diff with great potential, a 2-way helical is the best bet. These are made by Kaaz, Nismo, Torsen, and Quaife.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> The 95+ J30 diffs bolt right in too. You can just swap the driveshaft collar and backplate, and it drops right in.
> You could also get a Phantom Grip. Those last longer and handle power a lot better than the VLSD.


Does anyone know what the driveshaft collar is? I was told that if the VLSD is ABS then I need the ABS driveshaft from a j30 or I need to swap the diff input flange. I have a j30 vlsd on the way and if it's abs, I want to know if I can remove my diff input and put it on the new diff. If so, how do I do this? Hammer it out of my old one? Then hammer it into my new one? Thanks.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

> listed here are some R200V VLSDs that will work:
> 
> Infiniti J30 95+ , No mods needed, but might need driveshaft that's used because of ABS sensor
> Infiniti J30 pre 95 , Needs new output flanges
> ...


I hate to double post, but I wanted to update my thread. I received a 1995 j30 vlsd with an abs sensor. I swapped my backplate to the new diff. When I tried to bolt the front 2 support bolts to my car, the bolts would not thread into the frame. There were 2 pieces of metal where the bolts went through. After trying 2 times (jacking the 70lb diff on a jack and piece of wood), I finally just grinded the metal pieces flat and installed it for a third time.

I didn't think I had ABS, but when I tried to bolt it all together it worked without swapping the imput flanges. Too bad I have to wait a few more days for a new SRV-2812 battery....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

little240boy said:


> All JDM VLSD has the 5 star flange on it, skyline, silvia, 180sx etc.


No they dont. Many Silvias and 180's have the other 6 bolt config as well


----------

